# October THROWDOWN................



## bmudd14474

Without further delay I am happy to announce the theme for this months throwdown. 

​



​
There are no limitations of what you can do. It can be anything as long as it has sausage in it. It can be homemade sausage or store bought. We will also have 3 categories that can be won. Homemade sausage, Store bought, and overall. 

For the prizes we will have a package from Tjohnson which will be either a AMNPS or a ET-732, A spice package from Beer-B-Q, and we will have a Sausage grinder.

We decided to do some big prizes to get people involved. 

The rules are the same and available HERE. I made 1 rule change. Before it had to be 1 picture on 1 plate. I made it so that its just 1 picture. If you want to use multiple plates then you can.


Please submit all entries to me by midnight EDT on the last day of the month. Please email all entries to me at [email protected]

*Code Word: Kutas*

Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## ellymae

This is going to be fun.


----------



## miamirick

*all the newbies need to be taught about the codeword!*

I never made a sausage but i know how to buy one

happy to see these throwdowns back!


----------



## bmudd14474

miamirick said:


> *all the newbies need to be taught about the codeword!*
> 
> 
> 
> I never made a sausage but i know how to buy one
> 
> 
> 
> happy to see these throwdowns back!



Good point. If you are new to the throwdowns please read the rules. You need to make sure you include the code word in the picture of your entry.


----------



## africanmeat

Do you have to do a new sausages or you can use the one you have and made?


----------



## ecto1

Hmmm...Interesting just did a sausage dish guess it is time to step up the game then.


----------



## bmudd14474

africanmeat said:


> Do you have to do a new sausages or you can use the one you have and made?



It can be sausage that you made prior that you use in a new dish.


----------



## smokey mo

MY FIRST THROWDOWN! WOOT WOOT!!!

now i have to find some sausage....


----------



## lugnutz

boy howdy, I picked the right day to fire up the smoker with sausage 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






a few more hours and I'll be clickin away...then smackin my lips!!!

Thanks for bringin this back!!


----------



## jirodriguez

Very cool! This will be fun!


----------



## pit 4 brains

I wish we would do this one *AFTER *elk season but I'm just as happy to have the throwdowns back. Sausage is a great theme to get it started and I'm bettin' the homemade catagory is gonna be very interesting at best. Good luck to everyone ...


----------



## pars

This will be my first Throwdown. :sausage: This is exciting !
Does it have to look like a sausage when it's done ?
:grilling_smilie:


----------



## lugnutz

Pars, I don't thinks so.  Sausage just needs to be the key ingredient.  But thats a pretty good idea...this months TD is sausage, you can use anything but sausage to make something that looks like sausage...hmmmm you maybe have just pioneered a new contest.


----------



## jrod62

im in !!!!


----------



## miamirick

how about some vegetarian green sausage?


----------



## lugnutz

miamirick said:


> how about some vegetarian green sausage?




I DO NOT eat things that color!


----------



## alaskanbear

OK, as you all are aware, I am old, senile, dense, hard of hearing, bad eyesight, lazy, judgemental, over weight, terrible memory, oh well, you get the idea.  I have read, re-read and re-read what I already re-read and will be damned if I can find that elusive "CODE WORD".  Am I that bad??  Ifg so, maybe I will submit my brain as a sausage dish--small as it may be..

Confused and bewildered in Alaska,  (and they say salmon is brain food!!!  HA!!)

Rich


----------



## dirtyd

AlaskanBear said:


> OK, as you all are aware, I am old, senile, dense, hard of hearing, bad eyesight, lazy, judgemental, over weight, terrible memory, oh well, you get the idea.  I have read, re-read and re-read what I already re-read and will be damned if I can find that elusive "CODE WORD".  Am I that bad??  Ifg so, maybe I will submit my brain as a sausage dish--small as it may be..
> 
> Confused and bewildered in Alaska,  (and they say salmon is brain food!!!  HA!!)
> 
> Rich


It is in the first post of this thread at the bottom.


----------



## bigbob73

I feel a gumbo coming on.  in.


----------



## alaskanbear

DirtyD said:


> It is in the first post of this thread at the bottom.


OMG I am SENILE and blind--thanks sir!!


----------



## beer-b-q

bmudd14474 said:


> Without further delay I am happy to announce the theme for this months throwdown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are no limitations of what you can do. It can be anything as long as it has sausage in it. It can be homemade sausage or store bought. We will also have 3 categories that can be won. Homemade sausage, Store bought, and overall.
> 
> For the prizes we will have a package from Tjohnson which will be either a AMNPS or a ET-732, A spice package from Beer-B-Q, and we will have a Sausage grinder.
> 
> We decided to do some big prizes to get people involved.
> 
> The rules are the same and available HERE. I made 1 rule change. Before it had to be 1 picture on 1 plate. I made it so that its just 1 picture. If you want to use multiple plates then you can.
> 
> 
> Please submit all entries to me by midnight EDT on the last day of the month. Please email all entries to me at [email protected]
> 
> *Code Word: Kutas*
> 
> Best of luck to everyone.







AlaskanBear said:


> OK, as you all are aware, I am old, senile, dense, hard of hearing, bad eyesight, lazy, judgemental, over weight, terrible memory, oh well, you get the idea.  I have read, re-read and re-read what I already re-read and will be damned if I can find that elusive "CODE WORD".  Am I that bad??  Ifg so, maybe I will submit my brain as a sausage dish--small as it may be..
> 
> Confused and bewildered in Alaska,  (and they say salmon is brain food!!!  HA!!)
> 
> Rich


Hey Rich, you just need to make sure that you get all the Perma-Frost off your glasses when you are looking for the code word... LOL


----------



## alaskanbear

How embarassing..

ME


----------



## miamirick

hey Rich   this should help you!


----------



## alaskanbear

Now Rick, that is ME!!

RIch  LOL


----------



## realtorterry

Man those are some great prizes!! I really need to get in on this one.


----------



## bratrules

Wow this is going to be a fun one!!! i have a question it might seem silly but (Please submit all entries to me by midnight EDT on the last day of the month) 
so i can only send my entrie on this day can i send it before the last day of the month??


----------



## bmudd14474

bratrules said:


> Wow this is going to be a fun one!!! i have a question it might seem silly but (Please submit all entries to me by midnight EDT on the last day of the month)
> so i can only send my entrie on this day can i send it before the last day of the month??



you can send it before then. Just remember not to post it on the site before the voting is done.


----------



## bratrules

great thanks!!!


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Open to all huh.

:sausage:


----------



## boykjo

ok! ok! I give, I give......................


----------



## billyj571

Kool I'm in


----------



## coacher72

BigBob,

A Gumbo does indeed sound good.


----------



## bmudd14474

Cant wait to see what everyone comes up with for the throwdown


----------



## raptor700

This is gonna be a great throwdown, I guess Ill have to put my culinary hat on to keep up with *nepas* and *fpnmf*  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good luck to all


----------



## socalbbq

First Throwdown, looking forward to it.  

Good luck all,


----------



## bigbob73

Coacher72 said:


> BigBob,
> 
> A Gumbo does indeed sound good.


I have some homemade smoked sausage and some turkey.  Love to make a roux watching the big game, it takes a while!


----------



## alelover

Best of luck all. I think I'll be just watching this one. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I do intend to learn a lot though.


----------



## sierra

What to make? What to make? I JUST DON'T KNOW!!!


----------



## 2barrelsmokin

So much Sausage...So many different combinations.....its going to be hard to choose what to do.  In the rules it does not say anything about multiple entries.  Can we enter more than one?


----------



## misterdk

2barrelsmokin said:


> So much Sausage...So many different combinations.....its going to be hard to choose what to do.  In the rules it does not say anything about multiple entries.  Can we enter more than one?


   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    Rule # 5 - Only one entry per participant is permitted


----------



## bmudd14474

2barrelsmokin said:


> So much Sausage...So many different combinations.....its going to be hard to choose what to do.  In the rules it does not say anything about multiple entries.  Can we enter more than one?



One entry is 1 picture but in the picture you can have more than 1 plate


----------



## jefflisa828

bmudd14474 said:


> Good point. If you are new to the throwdowns please read the rules. You need to make sure you include the code word in the picture of your entry.


it ok Jeff can read lol just kidding I have been waiting for td since I got here can't wait guess the family is eating lots of sausage this month gotta get it right lol. Good luck everyone




miamirick said:


> *all the newbies need to be taught about the codeword!*
> 
> I never made a sausage but i know how to buy one
> 
> happy to see these throwdowns back!


----------



## bobdog46

Got a question about the rules ---   I am making some smoked sausage and would like to post the photos of the process tomorrow. Can I enter the throwdown using the sausage I made in a different dish  such as gumbo or anything else i might think of doing. I would not use any photos that were previously posted , only a photo of the dish I make using the sausage ???????????


----------



## bmudd14474

bobdog46 said:


> Got a question about the rules ---   I am making some smoked sausage and would like to post the photos of the process tomorrow. Can I enter the throwdown using the sausage I made in a different dish  such as gumbo or anything else i might think of doing. I would not use any photos that were previously posted , only a photo of the dish I make using the sausage ???????????



Yes you can as long as the picture you put up about the process isn't one used for your entry.


----------



## eman

bigbob73 said:


> I feel a gumbo coming on. in.




Can't make Gumbo if you ain't in Louisiana!   I just picked up 5 lbs of some of the best andoullie ever for my gumbo. How come spell check doesn't recognize andoullie?   Show us some Q-view of your Gumbo!!!!!!


----------



## TulsaJeff

I am excited to see these getting started up again.. sausage is an excellent category and it should be interested to see what folks come up with!


----------



## rdknb

Hmmm ok now you got me thinking,.  What to make.  Then how to make it look good on the plate lol.


----------



## jefflisa828

RdKnB said:


> Hmmm ok now you got me thinking,.  What to make.  Then how to make it look good on the plate lol.


having the same issue lol not sure and to not eat it before it gets to the plate


----------



## eman

Got my entry in.


----------



## chubbabubba

Oh man this sounds fun. My mom makes her home made Isan sausages, I may have to smoke them, and make a curry. =D

Hmmm...maybe I shouldn't have given that away. LOL


----------



## miamirick

been consulting with the sausage queen here but cant decide what to make!


----------



## africanmeat

I think i go my entry in


----------



## boykjo

Sorry everyone.... Been saving this for a long time....... looks like I am gonna have to open it..............







Joe


----------



## beer-b-q

Brian just for clarification since it wasn't mentioned, does the sausage have to be homemade or can they use store bought sausage since not all our members make their own sausage?

Having to use homemade would eliminate some of the non sausage makers so just figured I would ask you for your take.


----------



## bmudd14474

bmudd14474 said:


> There are no limitations of what you can do. It can be anything as long as it has sausage in it. It can be homemade sausage or store bought. ​






Beer-B-Q said:


> Brian just for clarification since it wasn't mentioned, does the sausage have to be homemade or can they use store bought sausage since not all our members make their own sausage?
> 
> 
> 
> Having to use homemade would eliminate some of the non sausage makers so just figured I would ask you for your take.



Paul,

In the description it says it can me homemade or store bought. I didn't want to make it so that only some could do the throwdown. Thanks for asking as im sure others missed that detail as well. 

Brian​


----------



## squirrel

Too bad you didn't change the plating rule LAST October. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





That was the best Throwdown I ever got DQ'd from. I'm going to make it a yearly thing to make the 5 ft. snake fattie. Twas a fun day. Glad to see you guys bring the TD's back. Way to go!!!


----------



## squirrel

I also think there was something about not giving away what you are doing or even mentioning that you were entering.

 


Chubbabubba said:


> Oh man this sounds fun. My mom makes her home made Isan sausages, I may have to smoke them, and make a curry. =D
> 
> Hmmm...maybe I shouldn't have given that away. LOL


----------



## jirodriguez

Squirrel said:


> Too bad you didn't change the plating rule LAST October.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was the best Throwdown I ever got DQ'd from. I'm going to make it a yearly thing to make the 5 ft. snake fattie. Twas a fun day. Glad to see you guys bring the TD's back. Way to go!!!


That was a truely awesome entry you did Cheryl! But you getting DQ'd was the only reason anybody else stood a chance.... lol! Still say you should have won simply because of awesomeness... lol.


----------



## squirrel

JIRodriguez said:


> That was a truely awesome entry you did Cheryl! But you getting DQ'd was the only reason anybody else stood a chance.... lol! Still say you should have won simply because of awesomeness... lol.


Thanks Johnny! Yea man, I had a blast. That was also the first time I did such a detailed carved pumpkin. Gonna try something again this year too. I'm gonna have to get a bigger smoker if I want to make a 6 ft. fattie.


----------



## jirodriguez

Squirrel said:


> Thanks Johnny! Yea man, I had a blast. That was also the first time I did such a detailed carved pumpkin. Gonna try something again this year too. I'm gonna have to get a bigger smoker if I want to make a 6 ft. fattie.


Well I'm close.... I guess I qualify as a 5' 8" fatty, thanks to this site.... lol!


----------



## jefflisa828

lol thats good
 


boykjo said:


> Sorry everyone.... Been saving this for a long time....... looks like I am gonna have to open it..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe


----------



## boykjo

Entry Made.....................
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











Joe


----------



## bobdog46

Got my entry in !!  I think ???


----------



## bmudd14474

I got your Entry Bobdog.


----------



## pars

I may have DQd myself as I just realized I sent in the wrong Picture.
Oh well - I ate good !!:grilling_smilie:


----------



## bobdog46

bmudd14474 said:


> I got your Entry Bobdog.




Great -  Thanks alot


----------



## jefflisa828

started mine this morning put yor whoop-ass away lol


----------



## ddsmoker1

so how dose this work then I make any dish aslong as it has sausage and then take picture of it and send to you????

this is my first time so be gentle ok


----------



## jefflisa828

everything you need to know is in the first post in this thread good luck


----------



## bmudd14474

DDSmoker1 said:


> so how dose this work then I make any dish aslong as it has sausage and then take picture of it and send to you????
> 
> 
> this is my first time so be gentle ok



The first post describes it. But you make a dish with sausage in it. Take a picture of it with the word Kutas in it. Then email it to me. Then you have to wait until after the contest voting to post a full Qview of what you made. 

Good luck.


----------



## boykjo

I didnt put the word kutas in it...... I thought the subject in the email was supoosed to be kutas... do I need to resend it?


----------



## jefflisa828

my entry is in man I wish this was a taste test and the oak was awesome


----------



## eman

It has to have the word kutas in the entry pic to show that it was not a 3 yo pic or something you pull out off the net.


----------



## pineywoods

boykjo said:


> I didnt put the word kutas in it...... I thought the subject in the email was supoosed to be kutas... do I need to resend it?




Joe the rules state the word has to be in the picture that is submitted


----------



## boykjo

OK now I get it... I inserted the word and resent it to brian......Thats wrong!!!......well I might be out of the running... I might have some left to do another pic but I was using my friends 600 dollar nikon which took better pictures......I brought some of my entry for lunch today....... looks like I'll be eating cafiteria food......BLAH.....

Joe


----------



## raptor700

I'm in...................Good luck to everyone


----------



## fishwrestler

Just submitted my entry,


----------



## moikel

OK I m way down here
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





but Im going to have a shot at this. I think I  understand rules,& I got a plan.


----------



## boykjo

OK....... Having re-re re-entered my entry..............Im done.....

Joe


----------



## miamirick

hope you got it right Joe,   looks like your your whoopass can is getting restleass


----------



## fpnmf

boykjo said:


> OK....... Having re-re re-entered my entry..............Im done.....
> 
> Joe


http://www.youtube.com/embed/85V1Xewv20k


----------



## TulsaJeff

Can't wait to see the artistry!


----------



## moikel

TulsaJeff said:


> Can't wait to see the artistry!


Artistry is one word for it,Im from down under ,I  think.


----------



## moikel

Shouldnt drink red wine & post Im in I  think meaning when  the time zones equalize my entry should be in the inbox some how.


----------



## shutterbug2

First timer hearing about this ThrowDown.So let me get this straight. The pictures are what is judged not the food? Do you have to send in the recipe also?


----------



## squirrel

The food IN the picture is what is judged I believe. Usually those entering take pictures of the process and after the winners are announced we then post our entry with pictures of the process. I don't think that is mandatory, however. It's just nice to see more details after the fact. Scroll through some of the previous ThrowDowns and get an idea of what has been done in the past. Admin also puts a brief description, provided by you, under your picture.


----------



## bmudd14474

Squirrel said:


> The food IN the picture is what is judged I believe. Usually those entering take pictures of the process and after the winners are announced we then post our entry with pictures of the process. I don't think that is mandatory, however. It's just nice to see more details after the fact. Scroll through some of the previous ThrowDowns and get an idea of what has been done in the past. Admin also puts a brief description, provided by you, under your picture.



Exactly what she said. Give it a whirl. Its a fun time.


----------



## squirrel

Here are examples of the throwdown winners page and my entry for the September entry last year. Maybe will give you guys ideas.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/99169/september-2010-td-winners-happy-birthday-ronp-r-i-p

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/99193/squirrels-throwdown-entry


----------



## coyote1

got it in I hope


----------



## bratrules

I sent mine a few days ago i hope i have a chance!!!


----------



## bmudd14474

Ill reply to all the email entries tomorrow so that everyone knows I received it. 

Keep them coming guys and gals.


----------



## miamirick

i just finished mine and i am stuffed you guys are going down!


----------



## squirrel

We'll see about that. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






miamirick said:


> i just finished mine and i am stuffed you guys are going down!


----------



## miamirick

squirrel, looks like you heard something we dont know?


----------



## bmudd14474

Last day and last chance to get into this months Throwdown.


----------



## bmudd14474

The Throwdown voting poll will be up sometime late on the evening of the 1st. Probably around 2100 hours PDT


----------



## squirrel

Good luck everybody! I wish I could have gotten in, but working too hard! Looking forward to seeing the entries!


----------



## chefrob

Squirrel said:


> Good luck everybody! I wish I could have gotten in, but working too hard! Looking forward to seeing the entries!


thx for giving us a fighting chance!


----------



## raptor700

Squirrel said:


> Good luck everybody! I wish I could have gotten in, but working too hard! Looking forward to seeing the entries!


Darn.............I was looking forward to seeing your entry 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Maybe you can enter the next one.


----------



## bmudd14474

Ok the voting thread is up. Happy Voting everyone.


----------



## bmudd14474

Without further delay I am happy to announce the theme for this months throwdown. 

​



​
There are no limitations of what you can do. It can be anything as long as it has sausage in it. It can be homemade sausage or store bought. We will also have 3 categories that can be won. Homemade sausage, Store bought, and overall. 

For the prizes we will have a package from Tjohnson which will be either a AMNPS or a ET-732, A spice package from Beer-B-Q, and we will have a Sausage grinder.

We decided to do some big prizes to get people involved. 

The rules are the same and available HERE. I made 1 rule change. Before it had to be 1 picture on 1 plate. I made it so that its just 1 picture. If you want to use multiple plates then you can.


Please submit all entries to me by midnight EDT on the last day of the month. Please email all entries to me at [email protected]

*Code Word: Kutas*

Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## ellymae

This is going to be fun.


----------



## miamirick

*all the newbies need to be taught about the codeword!*

I never made a sausage but i know how to buy one

happy to see these throwdowns back!


----------



## bmudd14474

miamirick said:


> *all the newbies need to be taught about the codeword!*
> 
> 
> 
> I never made a sausage but i know how to buy one
> 
> 
> 
> happy to see these throwdowns back!



Good point. If you are new to the throwdowns please read the rules. You need to make sure you include the code word in the picture of your entry.


----------



## africanmeat

Do you have to do a new sausages or you can use the one you have and made?


----------



## ecto1

Hmmm...Interesting just did a sausage dish guess it is time to step up the game then.


----------



## bmudd14474

africanmeat said:


> Do you have to do a new sausages or you can use the one you have and made?



It can be sausage that you made prior that you use in a new dish.


----------



## smokey mo

MY FIRST THROWDOWN! WOOT WOOT!!!

now i have to find some sausage....


----------



## lugnutz

boy howdy, I picked the right day to fire up the smoker with sausage 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






a few more hours and I'll be clickin away...then smackin my lips!!!

Thanks for bringin this back!!


----------



## jirodriguez

Very cool! This will be fun!


----------



## pit 4 brains

I wish we would do this one *AFTER *elk season but I'm just as happy to have the throwdowns back. Sausage is a great theme to get it started and I'm bettin' the homemade catagory is gonna be very interesting at best. Good luck to everyone ...


----------



## pars

This will be my first Throwdown. :sausage: This is exciting !
Does it have to look like a sausage when it's done ?
:grilling_smilie:


----------



## lugnutz

Pars, I don't thinks so.  Sausage just needs to be the key ingredient.  But thats a pretty good idea...this months TD is sausage, you can use anything but sausage to make something that looks like sausage...hmmmm you maybe have just pioneered a new contest.


----------



## jrod62

im in !!!!


----------



## miamirick

how about some vegetarian green sausage?


----------



## lugnutz

miamirick said:


> how about some vegetarian green sausage?




I DO NOT eat things that color!


----------



## alaskanbear

OK, as you all are aware, I am old, senile, dense, hard of hearing, bad eyesight, lazy, judgemental, over weight, terrible memory, oh well, you get the idea.  I have read, re-read and re-read what I already re-read and will be damned if I can find that elusive "CODE WORD".  Am I that bad??  Ifg so, maybe I will submit my brain as a sausage dish--small as it may be..

Confused and bewildered in Alaska,  (and they say salmon is brain food!!!  HA!!)

Rich


----------



## dirtyd

AlaskanBear said:


> OK, as you all are aware, I am old, senile, dense, hard of hearing, bad eyesight, lazy, judgemental, over weight, terrible memory, oh well, you get the idea.  I have read, re-read and re-read what I already re-read and will be damned if I can find that elusive "CODE WORD".  Am I that bad??  Ifg so, maybe I will submit my brain as a sausage dish--small as it may be..
> 
> Confused and bewildered in Alaska,  (and they say salmon is brain food!!!  HA!!)
> 
> Rich


It is in the first post of this thread at the bottom.


----------



## bigbob73

I feel a gumbo coming on.  in.


----------



## alaskanbear

DirtyD said:


> It is in the first post of this thread at the bottom.


OMG I am SENILE and blind--thanks sir!!


----------

